# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  pengadaan forum tips & trick

## hopihola

gimana kalo pada indeks forum terdapat kategori tips & trick,,misalnya tips dalam memilih ikan koi berdasarkan jenisnya,,tips ngakalin penjual supaya ngejual murah ikannya  ::  hehehehe..atau tips & trick yang lainnya yang dapat membantu..

terima kasih

----------


## ber

Buetul... setuju..
Sy usul satu lagi.. Tips n trick ngakalin penjual biar ngasih koinya ga usah beli hahahaha  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirulina

Ada yg mau file gambar KOI.jpg gratis . . . he he he, diphotobuckets juga banyak bisa langsung didownload . . .   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

::  

Pak boleh tahu nggk websitenya? juga mungkin pembaca ada yg tahu alamat yg jual ikan ataupun pernak-pernik koi di Singapore? boleh dong beri2x informasi ke kita.

Thanks.

----------


## hopihola

usul sy gimana nih?diterima ngga?yang mengenai tips2 dalam memilih koi sesuai dengan jenisnya+ngakalin penjual biar bisa ngasih harga murah  ::

----------


## showa

ha ha ha

trik apa lagi yg diperlukan................, semua trik sudah terlampir di buku pintar silahkan cari di toko toko terdekat ya................

kenapa tdk dicari saja bagaimana cara atau triknya  mencari ikan yg bagus itu seperti apa..............?

sekalian tanya dimana saja sih ikan ikan bagus itu biasa terdapat......?, acuannya apa saja yg diperlukan dari tubuh ikan jika kita katakan ikan itu bagus..?

hal hal yg kecil ** kadang membawa sesuatu yg sangat berarti hanya tinggal bagaimana kita dapat mencobanya dalam praktek nanti.

proses belajar itu dapat saja berlalu dgn cepat bahkan ada juga yg lambat kesemuanya tergantung kembali ke dalam diri............

mau mulainya kapan.......?
hanya anda saja yg tau.



salam koi

rudy.

----------


## spirulina

Coba deh buka semua makalah diforum ini sudah banyak koq tip n trik.... ada yg punya waktu untuk merangkumnya!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Rudy,
Coba tolong diinformasi Tip Memilih Ikan dengan Hati.....

----------


## showa

ehm ehm..................

 ::  
milih ikan dgn hati.............
.............
.....................
..............................

milih ikan dgn hati...................ujung ujungnya sakit om, yg ada setelah liat ikan bagus bagus pusing sendiri dan akhirnya tak dapat berkata kata, maklum duit tak punya

yg ada pusing, nunjuk sana sini  tetap aja duitnya kurang. ......... ha ha ha ha


kalo tip dari om Ajik gimana nic milih dgn hati supaya pala kaga pusing......?




salam koi

rudy

----------


## spirulina

Kalo habis milih Koi dan ada yg bagus tapi apa daya duit tak sampai, gimana kalo difoto aja tuh koi pasti boleh sama yg jual lalu cuci dan cetak 50R langsung jumbo deh ... he he he

----------


## veros

NO ID koI'S anda 190506067 (Bpk Awal Urane)
terimakasih
 ::  
------------------------------------------------------------
Teuku Averose No 190506007

----------


## spirulina

Terima kasih banyak.

----------


## showa

om itu bingkisan sudah di terima ya , yg disampaikan oleh juragan kita om Feros/ bung Kahlil mengenai id koi's


terima kasih loh atas partisipasinya.



salam koi

rudy

----------

